# Tabletop Connect - 3D Virtual Tabletop



## pindercarl

Tabletop Connect is a 3D virtual tabletop that lets you connect with your friends to play RPGs just like you're at a real table!


You play in a true *3D environment*—with *miniatures, terrain tiles, physics simulated dice, character sheets,* and *handouts*—you can almost feel the dice in your hands.



*3D miniatures* and maps built using *terrain pieces*.
*Real-time lighting* and *shadows*.
Automatic* line-of-sight *and* fog-of-war.*



No more counting squares with *movement cost* displayed right on the map.
The *fastest mapping* software of its kind.



*Character sheets* that look and feel just like the real thing.
*Custom "cardstock" minis.*
*3D dice* with real* physics simulations.*
*No DRM.*
*Mac and PC *versions.

Lots of more features in the works.

You get *instant access to the alpha version* and bi-weekly builds following the Kickstarter campaign.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/840448191/tabletop-connect-3d-virtual-tabletop


----------



## Cheneybeast

Can you explain a little more in depth the way the character sheet works? A character sheet with the "look and feel" of a piece of paper is just a large document to scroll through. Is there a tab system, or hotkeys, so that I can jump between multiple pages/to specific sections?


----------



## pindercarl

The character sheets are typically (though not necessarily) created on an image of actual character sheet. The alpha version only support single pages. Multiple pages will supported. You'll have the option of double-sided character sheets (where you flip the page over) and multiple pages (where you can quickly shuffle through or spread out the sheets). The sheet stacks are already implemented, just not for character sheets. If you look at the experimental features, there is some preliminary development on PDF and HTML5 support—so there are more options to explore for character sheets.

The sheets themselves are rendered on to real geometry, so anything is possible. They could be folded up into paper airplanes if necessary, though that hasn't been a feature request yet.

You can see a quick overview of session setup either on the Kickstarter page or at http://www.tabletopconnect.com There are additional videos at http://www.tabletopconnect.com/videos.html


----------



## pindercarl

Another new feature to improve your tabletop experience.

*Spectator Mode*
This stand-alone feature is perfect for face-to-face gaming or inviting friends to watch your on-line tabletop game. Spectator mode displays the accumulated visibility of all players and displays them in a single map view. No license will be required to use this mode.
*
https://vimeo.com/74216046
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/840448191/tabletop-connect-3d-virtual-tabletop *


----------



## pindercarl

We've hit our funding level and we're on to stretch goals with only 7 days remaining.

*The Tombs - $25,000*
You'll receive The Tombs map from PBE Games set-up and ready to go. This includes an additional custom terrain set that you can use in any of your sessions.


*Cards and Deck Support - $27,500*
Support for decks of cards you can shuffle, draw from, deal to players, and play to the tabletop. You'll be able to use a standard deck of cards or create your own custom decks.


*Okumarts Minis - $30,000*
You'll get to choose a set of minis put together by David Okum of Okumarts Minis from one of his collections: Darkfast Fantasy, Retrospace, Serene Fist, or Whiplash Trigger.


*Geomorphs - $32,500*
Support for geomorphs. Quickly put levels together by dropping in and rotating prefab terrain tiles. We'll include a set of Dungeons in Blue from PBE Games already set-up, but you'll be able to design and share your own tile sets.


*Folios - $35,000*
Bind your sheets together in a virtual book with a cover for easy reference on the tabletop or to quickly share with other players and GMs. Create campaign reference guides, monster manuals, etc.


*Okumarts Minis 2 - $37,500*
You'll get choose another set of 10 minis put together by David Okum of Okumarts Minis from one of his collections: Darkfast Fantasy, Retrospace, Serene Fist, or Whiplash Trigger. This will bring your total number of Okumarts minis to 30!


----------



## DesOps

I love the idea of this! It is great for gamers who have moved away from each other.


----------



## pindercarl

Thanks, DesOps. Be sure to stop by the Kickstarter page. There's only a few days left.


----------



## pindercarl

We've crossed the threshold on the first two stretch goals! We'll now be offering cards and deck support.


----------



## pindercarl

With only a 15 hours left to go, a new feature has been added to Tabletop Connect. Not only is map creation blazingly fast, but you can now save your maps as a 2D, top-down render.[video=vimeo;75096370]http://vimeo.com/75096370[/video]


----------



## EthanSental

Bump to bring it back to possible VTT gamers as a soon to be viable option.  I've been working on creating dungeons maps and taverns with multiple construction layers.  Pretty neat stuff Carl has been creating.  

Here's the google + site to see some of what Gherrion has been working on with Tabletop Connect as well.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/116938117294563925355


----------

